# going for north staffs open in 2 weeks, first comp!



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

couple of pics


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nice one mate, what class you in


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

junior m8


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just noticed on toms thread, good luck mate, a few of us are going to that


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks bud you lot 2, nice 1!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

01782rob said:


> thanks bud you lot 2, nice 1!


You told me you didnt know how to use a computer.lol

Ring me tomorrow matey :thumbup1:


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

yea i just looked down like you said haha, will do!


----------



## rbj1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Good luck Rob and Daz. How you looking Pea Head? Phil says you're very sharp, especially in the legs.


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks m8, and daz is looking very sharp, iv never seen so many vains on a leg befor


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

01782rob said:


> thanks m8, and daz is looking very sharp, iv never seen so many vains on a leg befor


Thanks guys...feeling tired legs feel like i got a ball and chain attached.

Think a few more pound of water should see them come through a bit...oh and some more liquid fury and anavar :whistling:


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> Thanks guys...feeling tired legs feel like i got a ball and chain attached.
> 
> Think a few more pound of water should see them come through a bit...oh and some more liquid fury and anavar :whistling:


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

is tha liquid fury any good


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

01782rob said:


> is tha liquid fury any good


Yes mate...really rate this stuff.

Cant wait to try it when back to full feeding,only used so far on this diet and pumps still insane.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

You gonna be posting any pics pre comp Daz or you keeping yourself tucked away??

@ Rob, don't know you mate but

your looking well! Will see you there mate, I'm coming along for a butchers! Taking 1st next yr

lmao

no, good luck both of you!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

think i will get some liquid fury, sounds good


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

looking good mate!


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> *You gonna be posting any pics pre comp Daz or you keeping yourself tucked away??*
> 
> @ Rob, don't know you mate but
> 
> ...


Not much chance of that, Im going and my camera finger is getting very twitchy :laugh:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

01782rob said:


> junior m8


Looking good mate....... :thumbup1:

There was only two in the Juniors last year, one of them, Daniel is doing it again this year and hopefully a few more will turn up and make it a bigger class.

Good luck


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> Looking good mate....... :thumbup1:
> 
> There was only two in the Juniors last year, one of them, Daniel is doing it again this year and hopefully a few more will turn up and make it a bigger class.
> 
> Good luck


Saw with Dan yesterday...put some serious size on......but he had a bollocking from hell :innocent:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

take you aint posting any pics pre comp then daz???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> take you aint posting any pics pre comp then daz???


I cant do that mate....not my thread :innocent:

Camera fcuked atm..hoping get it sorted asap.


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

yea i heard only 2 went in last year, i wish it was the same this year make it a bit easyer haha


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

pea head said:


> Saw with Dan yesterday...put some serious size on......but he had a bollocking from hell :innocent:


Yeh, your 100% right mate, tell u what did me so much good mate 

Definatly needed it mate! you were 100% right

Good luck to everyone who competes in that show, your looking good rob, and yeh hopefully there will be more juniors in this time.

:thumb:


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

FireSt0rm said:


> Yeh, your 100% right mate, tell u what did me so much good mate
> 
> Definatly needed it mate! you were 100% right
> 
> ...


nice one m8, good luck 2 you to.


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

As in other North Staff thread..pics can be seen here: http://www.fitpics.co.uk/f554599131

but will post some on here later as well


----------

